# Southern Peloponnese or Alonissos



## Mandy CC (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi All,
We are looking at relocating from Southern Rural Spain the end of this year, my husband and I run our business on the internet so can really live anywhere as long as we have a decent internet connection.

We cannot decide between the Southern Peloponnese or the island of Alonissos

Whilst we understand the weather will be kinder during the winter months in the Southern Peloponnese, and the islands are very quiet once the tourists have left... we have lived abroad for 13 years so are used to all the local idiosyncratic ways of a mediterranean country and some of the expats...... Lol. We also speak conversational Greek which I think is important so that we can immerse ourselves into the Greek culture

If anyone on this forum has any knowledge /advice they can give us that would be great.

Thank you x


----------



## mark4950 (Apr 23, 2020)

I don't know much about Alonissos, however, having spent summers near Monemvasia in the South Peleponnese over the last 10 years I can definitely vouch for it's beauty. Knowing Greek will be a big advantage for you.


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Most definitely Southern Peloponnese. 
Base your search both west and east of Kalamata, a few formal beaches and masses of unspoilt
wild beaches. 
International golf course (if that's your thing) declared best in Europe at Pylos and great mountain walks in the Taygetos.
I've had a property there for 15 years (just decided to sell as age creeps up)...


----------



## dvortex (Mar 19, 2021)

I haven't been to Alonissos, but Peleponesos yes. Take into account traveling time and how you want to do if you want to go to a larger city. Alonissos has a ferry connection to Thessaloniki and Volos. In Peleponesos you can get on the highway, a little bit depending on where you chose to be.


----------



## Ptolemy Peloponnese Guide (Apr 6, 2021)

You may have chosen alread, but, there is no competition!
Peloponnese peninsular is the size of Switzerland, and includes mountain ski resorts too!
Fabulous, faboulous place! Europe's most beautiful organic, wonderful area!
Enjoy!




Mandy CC said:


> Hi All,
> We are looking at relocating from Southern Rural Spain the end of this year, my husband and I run our business on the internet so can really live anywhere as long as we have a decent internet connection.
> 
> We cannot decide between the Southern Peloponnese or the island of Alonissos
> ...


----------

